# White Widow, Dr. Chronic's Revenge (stoney's hydro setup)



## bejohnst (Mar 1, 2007)

Well started my spring grow about a month ago. Tonight the lights were switched to 12/12. 9 plants total. The larger ones in the back are about 5 weeks old and the others about 3-4 weeks. Have to start flowering tonight or else i'd let them get a bit bigger. Using General Hydroponics Flora 3 part system, keeping the ph around 5.5-6.5. The res is running around 900ppm. Copied Stoney's entire setup and it works awesome. 

And the pics...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 1, 2007)

*Damn man i guess Stoney Bud's set up does work. The ladies are huge and looking great. Very nice man. Here is some GREEN MOJO  for the ladies not that they need it.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2007)

Your crop is looking great, bejohnst. Covering the tops of the grow chambers is one way to make absolutely sure no algae starts. If it does, it can paly havoc with your nutes.

Damn fine job man!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 4, 2007)

looking Great no beater then great alsome keep it up!!


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 7, 2007)

Alright, I'm a bit bummed tonight. Garden is growing in nicely but with what I beleive to be males. Can you guys give advice with the pics?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 8, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm a bit bummed tonight. Garden is growing in nicely but with what I beleive to be males. Can you guys give advice with the pics?


The flower at the base of the node in the first pic looks like a male, but too blury. Can you take some more shots?


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 9, 2007)

Buggers ended up being dudes. Had to chop'm up. Now I'm left with 4 WW and 2 DR. CHRONIC. Less then I would have thought. They're also all bunched up so i'm trying to tie them into the open spaces. We'll see. I'll keep giving them some N and try and fill them in a bit more. Also added another reservoir and a carbon scrubber. Week 1 of flowering is done.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 9, 2007)

great set-up man,very proffesional.
i`ll be keeping up with yer grow dude,looks great.bad news about the mails man,those were good lookin dudes,hope the rest of flower goes well for ya :ccc: :ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2007)

*Whats going on bejohnst. Bummer about the males mang but we all get them wehn growing from seed.   Anyway atleast you still got yourself some nice females that will produce for ya. Looking foward to watching them ladies swell up with some fat arse frosty buds.  *


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 17, 2007)

Had one more male. Left with (3) WW and (2) DR REVENGE. Day 17 of flowering, can't wait for the buds to really start developing!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 17, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Had one more male. Left with (3) WW and (2) DR REVENGE. Day 17 of flowering, can't wait for the buds to really start developing!


Hey man, nice system ya got there. Show me how to build it, will ya?

Hahahaha, seriously, now that you've had some time to get used to it, how's the system working for you? Any problems with how it works? Any leaks? 

Wait till you see what your weed does in weeks 6-8. The buds will double in weight. They mass up with resin so fast that you'll need a way to support the top buds or they'll fall over. You might want to plan ahead for that. I use eye hooks in the ceiling with strings brought down to the plants. Then I put a wire tie on the end and gently twist it around a strong node near the top.

Good luck to you man!!!!

Let us all know how it's going.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey stoney, I can see what you're saying about the support system. That sounds like a sound idea to keep the tops supported. I'll try and get something in there within the week. 

As far as the system goes I haven't found any problems with the day to day operations. No leaks no worries. Since the plants were drinking nearly 3 gallons of water a day I found it necessary to add the extra reservoir. And the only other issue is due to me starting from seed. I now have 2 tubs that have no plants in them. I can't really drain the system enough to change the configuration of the fill lines so I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 17, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> ...the only other issue is due to me starting from seed. I now have 2 tubs that have no plants in them. I can't really drain the system enough to change the configuration of the fill lines so I'll just have to live with it.


I'm designing quick disconnects and shut-off valves into my next system for that very reason. I'm going to put them on small platforms with casters so that each tub can be unhooked and moved to another system is desired. That will give the system a needed upgrade. Twist, Click and Roll. I like that idea. Vegetative in one room to flowering in another room. Whatcha think?

I also use clones taken from a mature female exclusively now. That way, you can put them into flower as soon as the clones are rooted if you wish. I did that with my Snow White grow and got two ounces from each plant with only one topping and very little LST.

When I plant a seed, I do so in dirt as a potted plant, only to grow a Host plant for clones. Then, I not only have eliminated any males from being in the hydro, but flowering can be done immediately after rooting. No vegetative cycle other than that of rooting, is necessary because of using cuttings from a mature plant. I go from Host plant to aeroponic rooter, to ebb and flow.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 18, 2007)

Twist, Click and Roll. I like it. The thought of adding quick disconnects had crossed my mind when I was installing the system, just not enough time. I did find a product you might find useful. Just Click and Roll.
http://www.omega.com/pdf/tubing/couplings/coupling_description/couplings.asp

Maybe next semester I'll toss them in and see how that goes. I'm sure as soon as I go out and spend the time and money I'll get at least one female in every tub, Damn you Murphy, HAHA. 

This time next year I'll be looking for a permanent residence and can start to work with clones! (Talk about motivation to graduate!)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Twist, Click and Roll. I like it. The thought of adding quick disconnects had crossed my mind when I was installing the system, just not enough time. I did find a product you might find useful. Just Click and Roll.
> http://www.omega.com/pdf/tubing/couplings/coupling_description/couplings.asp


 
Yep, that's what I'm looking for. I have to find one that will hook up to the 1" hose. It's important that the system has almost no pressure. That's why I use 1" hose from the 3/8" pump output. The nutrient water has to just "flow" through the grow chambers with little or no pressure.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 24, 2007)

Flowering Day: 24

The plants are all about 2.5-3 feet tall with lots of buds starting to pop. I had to reconfigure how my light was hanging to get a few more inches. I think i'll stop feeding them nitrogen, I'm afraid they'll grow through my roof! In the 3rd pic it looks like the leaves are yellow/brown, ignore it my camera and my picture taking ability are not of the highest quality!


----------



## Growdude (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice grow! are the WW the dutch passion?

Our grows are almost the exact same age.
Ill be wachin this one for sure.


----------



## aprilia (Mar 24, 2007)

Stoney. this is what I have set up in my veg and flower rooms for quick disonnects. They are called Banjo Fittings. They work great and you can get them in many connection configurations. US PLastics is one supplier


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 24, 2007)

aprilia said:
			
		

> Stoney. this is what I have set up in my veg and flower rooms for quick disonnects. They are called Banjo Fittings. They work great and you can get them in many connection configurations. US PLastics is one supplier


Thanks aprilia, those are pretty cool. What size diameter are they? What do the bulkhead fittings you used look like?


----------



## aprilia (Mar 24, 2007)

Stoney, the fittings are 1/2 inch barbed fittings. The bulkhead fittings are your standard ebb and flow, fill and draing, fittings. The tubing is 1/2 inch plastic from HD. A little heat from a torch and slide the tubing over the fitting. When it cools it shrinks and usually seals tight.
I have a White Russina named Olga who is seven weeks into flower. She has the most goregous neck you have ever seen. I will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 25, 2007)

aprilia said:
			
		

> Stoney, the fittings are 1/2 inch barbed fittings.


Do you have a link directly to them? US Plastics site is like a maze.


----------



## aprilia (Mar 25, 2007)

Stoney, here are the links to both the female and male fittings. You are right it is a maze, took me awhile to find them.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/variant.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=114&product%5Fid=27033&variant%5Fid=30525

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=114&Page=1


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the links. I consolidated them into one post for you. Those things are expensive!


----------



## aprilia (Mar 25, 2007)

If you have a lot of them in use they do add up at $7.00 per pair.
Not meaning to hijack this thread but thought I would post a relative of White Widow. Meet Olga, a beautiful White Russian. Her top cola is about 15 inches long. Yummy


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 9, 2007)

all is well! Day 40 of flower.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 9, 2007)

Look at the size of the leaves on those ladies


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 11, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey man, nice system ya got there. Show me how to build it, will ya?


 
Hey Bejohnst, beautiful grow man... keep it up!

Hey SB... I had to pop up and say I started coverting my closet using your ebb/flow technique, adapted a bit for the closet but is your concept.

When I went to Lowe's all I could find at first was the clear tubing (yuck for algae...but after carousing around I found in the outdoor garden area this tubing made for fountains..is like black vacuum hosing, so it doesn't collapse..and it is working great! 

Right now I have clones in the tub and so we'll see if I can get some happy plants.

Great success to everyone! eace:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 11, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> Hey SB... I had to pop up and say I started coverting my closet using your ebb/flow technique, adapted a bit for the closet but is your concept.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have clones in the tub and so we'll see if I can get some happy plants.


It's looking good, Rav. 

The surface of the hydroton should never be wet. Algae again. As soon as your plants grow enough, just put some more rock in to cover it from light. The water should only reach 2 inches below the surface.

Maybe that wetness is only from you top watering?


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 11, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It's looking good, Rav.
> 
> The surface of the hydroton should never be wet. Algae again. As soon as your plants grow enough, just put some more rock in to cover it from light. The water should only reach 2 inches below the surface.
> 
> Maybe that wetness is only from you top watering?


 
No you are right... I should of put more river rock in the bottom, but too late now! LOL...so I planned exactly what you said...when they get a little bigger I'll be spacing them and then add more rock.. I would of measured it right if I didn't listen to men and what THEY consider INCHES ... so when you said 2" I measured men inches... ROFL :rofl:


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 11, 2007)

dudes my plants are ants compared to all of you guyses. hope mine get that big.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 11, 2007)

Ravishing_68 said:
			
		

> No you are right... I should of put more river rock in the bottom, but too late now! LOL...so I planned exactly what you said...when they get a little bigger I'll be spacing them and then add more rock.. I would of measured it right if I didn't listen to men and what THEY consider INCHES ... so when you said 2" I measured men inches... ROFL :rofl:


I've never had a reason to lie about it.  

As your plants get taller, you can add some more rock to the top to shade the surface. Until then, I would suggest that you put some black plastic over the surface to avoid algae.


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 25, 2007)

Getting VERY CLOSE! Going to flush this weekend with a shorter lights on schedule and chop chop chop on tuesday! Here is just a taste (Its the DR Revenge)


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh and that was not one of the main colas HAHAHAHA


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 25, 2007)

That's looking very very good man!

Great Job!!!!


----------



## bejohnst (Apr 27, 2007)

These will be the last pictures of the ladies alive! Tomorrow the light schedule goes to 4 on 20 off and a good flush until tuesday, D-day. I'll post pics of the crop once it has been harvested. 

This is day 58 of flower:


----------



## bejohnst (May 2, 2007)

All done! I'm thinking 10-11 ounces in the bins there. From left to right it goes Dr Chronic Revenge, White Widow, Dr Chonric Revenge, White Widow. Also got a butload of trimmings... brownines to come!


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 2, 2007)

what was the weight loss during curing, starting weight and finished product?:bong: :bong:


----------



## bejohnst (May 2, 2007)

I'll get the wet weight tonight and let you know, as for the loss it'll be a few weeks but I'll try and remember to come back and post it here.

Wet Weight: 1,126.2 grams


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> I'll get the wet weight tonight and let you know, as for the loss it'll be a few weeks but I'll try and remember to come back and post it here.
> 
> Wet Weight: 1,126.2 grams


 
After a full dry and cure, you'll end up with about 1/8th of the wet weight. That will be about 140.775 grams.


----------



## bejohnst (May 2, 2007)

yea i'm not sure how accurate that number is. The buds had already sat out in the open air for a day and then been in paper bags for the night. I'll let everybody know what the dry weight is... or whats left haha.

I'll be starting my new grow mid june.... time to start getting a mother plant going... no more taking chances with da males.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 2, 2007)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> I'll be starting my new grow mid june.... time to start getting a mother plant going... no more taking chances with da males.


 
I hear ya man! I harvested my Aurora Indica in February and I'm getting anxious to start my White Widow grow. I'm going to start my two seeds soon. The best of the two females will be my next Mother. I'll grow her until I can get 16 clones from her. Then...it's party time!

Whatcha gonna grow next man?


----------



## bejohnst (May 2, 2007)

Dunno, I've got some blue mistic and big bud from Nirvana. I'm thinking i'll take the big bud outside and just let it go crazy. Maybe i'll work on the blue mystic or check out the seedbanks and see if anything strikes my fancy.


----------

